

The problem with open source - imwhimsical
http://blog.arsalanbashir.com/2013/05/01/OSS.html

======
aw3c2
Seems like a flamebait post, skip it and you won't miss anything.

I will join the others in pointing out some of its bullshit. I did not fully
read it, this caught my eye:

 _If you’re a part of the core “design” team of GIMP, the first thing you
could do is getting rid of that logo.

My point being, an Otocyon holding a paintbrush simply cannot go up against a
seven-hundred-dollars-a-piece software._

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GIMP#Mascot> vs (I guess)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Adobe_Photoshop_CS6_icon.s...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Adobe_Photoshop_CS6_icon.svg)
? The PS logo looks like it was made by a undergrad amateur! </snark>

Also I do not see GIMP in any need to "go up against" commercial competitors.
It is a nice and complex program. I use it for years and I like it. Photoshop
confuses me to no end and I am incapable of the smallest tasks without asking
or reading guides. There are also great alternatives to GIMP which many people
seem to ignore. It seems trendy to hit on GIMP without knowing better. I
suggest checking out Krita, MyPaint, RawTherapee, Darktable, GIMP Paint Studio
for alternatives depending on the use case.

~~~
imwhimsical
Your comment about the comparison between the PS logo and the GIMP mascot
logo, are, well...your opinion. The point I wanted to raise was that a
corporation like Adobe obviously spends more time and money on user experience
and design as a whole, than the GIMP team (for obvious reasons)

Also, your comment about GIMP not having to go up against commercial
competitors is, I'll use your vocab here, "bullshit"

GIMP is the closest competitor to PS. In fact, the greatest threat to a $700
software would no doubt be something that's free and has all the features of
the latter. Here in Dubai, Inkscape is popular amongst designers.

------
RyanZAG

      (This post was typed on Emacs, an open source text editor, 
      and I’m already gathering awkward looks from the people. 
      “A strangely dressed man typing away furiously into a black 
      screen with green text. He’s got to be a hacker!”)
    

More likely people are thinking "Why is he using Emacs when he could be using
VIM!?". Or maybe they're asking why he's writing a blog entry on an OS like
Emacs when it doesn't have a good text editor.

Seriously though, most of the software I use is open source and is often more
user friendly than commercial alternatives. So I disagree pretty strongly.

~~~
imwhimsical
While I agree that some of them are user friendly.

Think of the comparison between Microsoft Office and OpenOffice. I wanted to
lay stress on the fact that mainstream developers/designers are simply not
interested in Open source because it gives them nothing in return.

The very few that are, only do it for the traction.

------
motters
"Open source software is not made for average users. Everything from the
interface to the installation procedures on most open source software is
designed under the assumption that the end user is familiar with CMD/Terminal
commands and bizarre user interface"

False. This article seems to just be spreading FUD about open source.

~~~
cpa
My personal anecdotical evidence suggests otherwise.

I believe that in order to get the general audience interested in open source
it will need a better branding and design. Note, that some organizations are
taking steps towards this direction (Ubuntu and Mozilla come to my mind).

Interestingly, I use a lot of open source projects that do not have gui nor
complicated UI. I can't say the same thing about projects that do have a gui…

------
holman
tl;dr: guy talks about circumventing software in order to "get the job done".
He does this on a blog whose styles where lifted from my own, distinctly not
open source blog. So yeah, I guess that's a thing.

~~~
jvc26
Heh, awkward. - Hadn't seen your site's ?recent? makeover, looks nice! Also,
his page suggests he's a 'Developer at Github'?

~~~
imwhimsical
Yup. "Awkward"

That's the word. :P

------
codepopacy
I like how he's posting from next May according to the timestamp. And points
to an explanation of the difference between open source and free software
which is mostly wrong.

~~~
imwhimsical
Made a typo while entering the file name in Jekyll.

The explanation of the difference isn't mine, its from the link you'll see
there.

------
repler
open sores

